# First American Blue Litter!!



## GLENMAR (May 13, 2013)

And more on the way next week!!!!        

Hard to tell from this picture, but there are 7.


----------



## VickieB (May 13, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## nawma (May 14, 2013)

Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Gagroundhog (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations Glenmar thats exciting!  They are so cute!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 15, 2013)

THANKS


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jun 27, 2013)

aww I like them! 

I just picked up a pair of American blues. I can't wait for their babies


----------



## UnlabeledMama (Jun 28, 2013)

They are beautiful!  I want to get a heritage breed and I have been debating between American Blues or Creme D'Argents!


----------

